# Fishing report from the Oscoda press



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Wellman also said that steelhead fishing has been good in the lower stretch of the AuSable, including the mouth, with fishermen hooking 16 pounders.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Geez, they always gave me reliable reports when I called. Hard to believe anyone is catching anything (other than trees) from the Ausable that weighs 16 pounds. Maybe, though. I wouldn't think there were a bunch of 16+ lb Steelhead caught, if any.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

I caught a 16 pounder half way out the pier in october of 02'. I dont think ive caught any over 6 pounds since though


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

See Shawn, just as I said...:lol: 
Should've been here yesterday, they slayed 'em....:lol:

I did catch 2 one day last year that darn near went 15lbs. total..


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Cedar Swamp said:


> See Shawn, just as I said...:lol:
> Should've been here yesterday, they slayed 'em....:lol:


Yep, and you should be here tomorrow


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

In today's digital world reports are simple - say it with pictures or it is just ********!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> In today's digital world reports are simple - say it with pictures or it is just ********!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I do believe a few fish over 15lbs run the A every year at some point, they are just hard to target, being limited in number. I see some nice fish at some point throughout the season every year on that river, but usually don't have a shot at them. I've wondered if the best way to get a hog is with something aggressive, as it seems the truly big fish are very territorial. Spawnbags and waxies might not appeal to them, but a plug, hardware, or a big streamer might.....


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I do believe a few fish over 15lbs run the A every year at some point


I also believe they are around but I had to laugh because they made it sound like a daily catch......


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

First cast of 09' coming this Saturday and I'd like to put in a request for a 16lbr, male with a slight touch of color but mostly fresh green/steel. Make it between 7:00 and 9:00am so after the battle I can take the picture up to Desi's for breakfast. I'm going to be somewhere between the boat launch & rocks so when I put him back he'll be waiting there for one of you guys, enjoy


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

i have the pic full size printed but not on the pc so think what you want, it was actually a bright sunny day and I was kinda just screwing around not thinking id catch a dam thing and he hit it in retrieval it was a choker bag. 2 older gentlemen saw me catch it. really wish I woulda had him mounted. they wanted almost a thousand dollars around here to do it. couldnt afford it then, probably still cant afford it now but i would try


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

steelieagw81 said:


> i have the pic full size printed but not on the pc so think what you want, it was actually a bright sunny day and I was kinda just screwing around not thinking id catch a dam thing and he hit it in retrieval it was a choker bag. 2 older gentlemen saw me catch it. really wish I woulda had him mounted. they wanted almost a thousand dollars around here to do it. couldnt afford it then, probably still cant afford it now but i would try


No one was questioning you steelie, we were making comments about the report in the paper, like I said I know that there are fish of that size around, just not caught on a regular basis like they made it sound.......


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

steelieagw81 said:


> i have the pic full size printed but not on the pc so think what you want, it was actually a bright sunny day and I was kinda just screwing around not thinking id catch a dam thing and he hit it in retrieval it was a choker bag. 2 older gentlemen saw me catch it. really wish I woulda had him mounted. they wanted almost a thousand dollars around here to do it. couldnt afford it then, probably still cant afford it now but i would try


Steelie,

Not aimed at you in any way...I was making a joke stating I caught 2 that totalled 15lbs. together..(i.e. 1 @ 7lbs and 1 @ 8 lbs.) 

Although, my largest is a little over 12lbs., I don't doubt there are much larger ones in the AS.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Back in the day, it always seemed like the truly LARGE Steelhead in the Ausable mostly posted up behind logs and deadheads, and they were just about impossible to catch by drift fishing. Plug guys took a much higher percentage, because their presentation went right alongside the places those fish would hold. But every once in awhile, you would be drifting one of your regular spots, and something would just rip your offering, and tear you up in short order, and leave you speechless wondering how large it really was. Man I hope to have that happen, again, this year @ the Ausable.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> Back in the day, it always seemed like the truly LARGE Steelhead in the Ausable mostly posted up behind logs and deadheads, and they were just about impossible to catch by drift fishing. Plug guys took a much higher percentage, because their presentation went right alongside the places those fish would hold. But every once in awhile, you would be drifting one of your regular spots, and something would just rip your offering, and tear you up in short order, and leave you speechless wondering how large it really was. Man I hope to have that happen, again, this year @ the Ausable.


Man, 10-15 years ago seems like an eternity, doesn't it ?
I as well hope it all changes and when it does, let's not tell anyone else. ...I'm greedy like that.. :evil:


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

4lbtest said:


> First cast of 09' coming this Saturday and I'd like to put in a request for a 16lbr, male with a slight touch of color but mostly fresh green/steel. Make it between 7:00 and 9:00am so after the battle I can take the picture up to Desi's for breakfast. I'm going to be somewhere between the boat launch & rocks so when I put him back he'll be waiting there for one of you guys, enjoy


are you kidding me I've never seen you on the river before the crack of 10:00 as you call it


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Herb...check your PMs


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry guys I thought i was being targeted. it was done before on a different site


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

steelieagw81 said:


> sorry guys I thought i was being targeted. it was done before on a different site


 
:lol:
No conspirators would Target you here. Now if you Owned a Dam?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Gee, I wonder what site that could be.:evil::lol:


----------

